# Panasonic 3DO



## mechadylan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi all.  I was recently given one of these as a gift.  Although I have found some information on it on other websites, I haven't found any here on the 'Temp.  Did I miss anything?  Anyone else here still have one of these first gen CDR beasts still running?  Just curious.

This is perhaps the most interesting thing I've found about it:

[1.11] Can I play CDR backups of 3DO games on my Panasonic/Goldstar 3DO?

A: Yes. Most units have no problems reading games copied to a CDR. Some 
people have complained that their units will not run CDRs though. This is
likely caused by 1. Low quality CDR media, 2. Older or bargain basement CDR
recoders, 3. A bad burn, 4. Possible laser alignment issues from general wear
and tear on the 3DO itself. If you wish to backup your games to preserve the
original disk, you should 1. Use good quality CDR media, 2. Avoid disk to disk
copying(Copy the game to your harddrive first.) 3. Burn at a slower speed (4x 
or 2x are reccomended.


----------



## Roamin64 (Jan 1, 2012)

So what's the question? Can you burn 3DO games on a cd-r and play them without a modchip? You sure can. The 3DO came out before cd writers, and as far as i know, not a single 3DO game had copy protection on the disc.  I have a bunch of burned games that play flawlessly, never had problem with any media.


----------



## mechadylan (Jan 1, 2012)

Roamin64 said:


> So what's the question? Can you burn 3DO games on a cd-r and play them without a modchip? You sure can. The 3DO came out before cd writers, and as far as i know, not a single 3DO game had copy protection on the disc.  I have a bunch of burned games that play flawlessly, never had problem with any media.


Yeah, I guess I kinda danced around the question.  I ripped one of the games that it came with via Alcohol and burned it to CD-R with ImgBurn and it worked just fine.  Is there a certain brand of CD-R that is recommended over another?  Is there a certain brand that I should avoid completely?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 1, 2012)

mechadylan said:


> Roamin64 said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the question? Can you burn 3DO games on a cd-r and play them without a modchip? You sure can. The 3DO came out before cd writers, and as far as i know, not a single 3DO game had copy protection on the disc.  I have a bunch of burned games that play flawlessly, never had problem with any media.
> ...



If you can get a hold of some Taiyo Yuden CD-Rs, they are usually the best for anything. Also, there is absolutely no Anti=piracy measures on the 3DO whatsoever. On any model as far as I remember.

Just a friendly recommedation, play Plumbers Don't Wear Ties. It's a bit smutty, but the acting is so laughably horrible that it loops back around to being good again.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Roamin64 said:


> The 3DO came out before cd writers


actually cd burners came out in 1988
it was just too expensive to any mainstream people to afford it


----------



## mechadylan (Jan 1, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> mechadylan said:
> 
> 
> > Roamin64 said:
> ...


Thanks.  This is now a recommended 3DO game thread.  Hahaha!  Samurai Showdown is good so far, even with the 3 button controller.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 1, 2012)

In that case Night Trap is a good one, but has a steep learning curve.

Gex on the 3DO is the best version IMO, same with Street Fighter 2.


----------



## thaddius (Jan 1, 2012)

I still have my 3DO, this version, and it plays backups just fine.

EDIT: BTW, my favourite 'game' is _Dennis Miller's It's News To Me_, which is basically interactive movie viewing software that lets you watch small clips of Dennis Miller rehashing his Weekend Update shtick from SNL. It's horribly dated and not funny, but was worth a lark. 

I also really liike Quarantine and Deadalus Encounter (starring Tia Carrere!)


----------



## mechadylan (Jan 2, 2012)

thaddius said:


> I still have my 3DO, this version, and it plays backups just fine.
> 
> EDIT: BTW, my favourite 'game' is _Dennis Miller's It's News To Me_, which is basically interactive movie viewing software that lets you watch small clips of Dennis Miller rehashing his Weekend Update shtick from SNL. It's horribly dated and not funny, but was worth a lark.
> 
> I also really liike Quarantine and Deadalus Encounter (starring Tia Carrere!)


That's the exact same one I have.  Also, I'm fan of Dennis Miller's work from SNL and up to but not necessarily including Monday Night Football commentator.  I'll definitely be on the lookout for this one.

Why IS there no [Essentials] 3DO thread?  Surely there must be some interest amongst Tempers and at least one mod with one of these, no?


----------

